# Top Gear laptime warning



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Anyone posting the Top gear lap time on this forum before the show is aired will immediatley be banned for 2 weeks

Mook


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Anyone posting the Top gear lap time on this forum before the show is aired will immediatley be banned for 2 weeks
> 
> Mook


Nice one Mook! :thumbsup:


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

So what's the laptime then?






































































:flame:


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

This is the GT-R forum, not a charity fundraising site.

The laptime should be posted if someone knows what it is.

Phil


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Lol. Dont think anyone knows it but me!!


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

TREG - Was is a TG audience of ONE then!?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Philip said:


> This is the GT-R forum, not a charity fundraising site.
> 
> The laptime should be posted if someone knows what it is.
> 
> Phil


bollocks

you wanna know what it is, go look elsewhere. Firstly posting it will spoil many peoples enjoyment of the show itself, and secondly if people want to support a charity and have some fun, who are you to stop them?

mook


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

GT-Racer said:


> TREG - Was is a TG audience of ONE then!?




Put it this way-I'm the only ONE that uses the forum :clap:


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> bollocks
> 
> you wanna know what it is, go look elsewhere. Firstly posting it will spoil many peoples enjoyment of the show itself, and secondly if people want to support a charity and have some fun, who are you to stop them?
> 
> mook



I have done, but you'd expect to find it here first.

Phil


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Philip said:


> I have done, but you'd expect to find it here first.
> 
> Phil


but the shows not on till sunday so why does it matter? i'm sure most people can survive 3 days without knowing.

mook


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Philip said:


> This is the GT-R forum, not a charity fundraising site.


You're absolutely right. But every once in a while it's nice to provide help and support to others or raise money for charity. However, even though this is - as you say - "the GT-R forum" it hasn't stopped you posting about:
receiving change on a silver tray at a bar
commenting on a photo of an Alpina
eating swans
roadside cameras
heathrow terminal 1
citizenship and the national anthem
helping visitors to London
...... and much more besides but I couldn't be bothered to look.

Maybe we should remove all these discussions and all of your comments and posts on these as well. After all this is the GT-R forum


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

can one of the rich kids just send fuggles 50 quid so we can all know the time instead of finding out on other forums ?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Hi5 said:


> can one of the rich kids just send fuggles 50 quid so we can all know the time instead of finding out on other forums ?



Which other forums mate?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi5 said:


> can one of the rich kids just send fuggles 50 quid so we can all know the time instead of finding out on other forums ?


Or just pay a fiver yourself and it will be PM'd to you  I don't want the money, but I am sure others would benefit from it 

But, if there are any rich kids out there that want to send money then that's fine by me :chuckle:


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm keeping my eyes peeled here...

Top Gear Test Track - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Totally off topic TREG, but are you really a wedding photographer? Got a website?


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

I will respect that laptimes are not to be divulged before the show, but ONLY because there is something to be said for keeping the public suspense going and respecting the integrity of those that are supposed to officially reveal the laptimes. 

HOWEVER, do not try pounding this charity rubbish into my head because it simply isn't a legit argument. Rather naive to denounce the charitable efforts of forum members simply because they aren't playing fair by the protocols of the laptime sweepstakes. We all give to charity in our own ways, and as such one shouldn't be chastised for not believing in the efficacy or necessity of this particular method. 

That said, carry on chaps.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

guys, it's a blooming laptime for a nissan going round a made up [email protected] race circuit. is it really worth arguing over? i honestly don't care about getting the time early and would rather the suspense was not ruined. but my first response was SHOW ME THE NUMBER...

breath in and out... it's just a car.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

is it just a car

It tends to give me more fun and pain than a car should  or :-(


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> guys, it's a blooming laptime for a nissan going round a made up [email protected] race circuit. is it really worth arguing over? i honestly don't care about getting the time early and would rather the suspense was not ruined. but my first response was SHOW ME THE NUMBER...
> 
> breath in and out... it's just a car.


+1 and well said!


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

omg


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

turbobungle said:


> Totally off topic TREG, but are you really a wedding photographer? Got a website?




Yes

Yhm...


----------



## Richard Carey (Sep 26, 2007)

It did it in 4:79.34


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

2.12 - But it was limited to 112mph!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Richard Carey said:


> It did it in 4:79.34


The 79 seconds is an interesting concept.......


----------



## Richard Carey (Sep 26, 2007)

WoREoD said:


> The 79 seconds is an interesting concept.......


Nissan are attempting to change the way we think about time forever. The new Nissan Skytime is the first timing method to exceed the maximum '60 Second Agreement' as defined by the Japanese Government.


----------



## 09SpecV (Dec 21, 2007)

I know what it did round the track


----------



## Richard Carey (Sep 26, 2007)

09SpecV said:


> I know what it did round the track


Let me guess, is it 'Raced'?


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Wikipedia has been updated by someone.


----------



## 09SpecV (Dec 21, 2007)

Richard Carey said:


> Let me guess, is it 'Raced'?


Its pretty impressive!!!


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

Its realy impressive :bowdown1:


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't trust Wikipedia though.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I have it on good authority that it went around in -254:011:0F seconds


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

I heard that the GTR didnt go round the track at all, the track went around it.

Its the chuck norris of the car world.

Andy


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> 3 days
> 
> mook


Bl00dy hell, it must have been wet ! :chuckle:


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard that when the Stig approached the GTR he began mentally regressing to a time when he was a microscopic helmet clad foetus and that he starting sucking on the traction control switch saying "Maammma, Maammma"


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

GT-Racer said:


> I'm keeping my eyes peeled here...
> 
> Top Gear Test Track - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Its on there already and no-one has the time correct
looks like ALL the money goes to charity so its worked out better if that site is genuine.
Shouldnt betting close now seeing as the time is freely available?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

That time is bullshit. It's impossible. Sidious has methodically PROVEN through PHYSICS that a front-engined Japanese saloon simply cannot best a mid-engined exotic supercar, let alone ****** of them. It's PHYSICS ffs (plus the Italian badge of course).


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> That time is bullshit. It's impossible. Sidious has methodically PROVEN through PHYSICS that a front-engined Japanese saloon simply cannot best a mid-engined exotic supercar, let alone ****** of them. It's PHYSICS ffs (plus the Italian badge of course).


I remember the episode where JC was bullying a Murcielago around a track in an FQ400 . . .


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

lol sounds like you dont want it to be true


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Some idiot just changed it to first place. These times are not to be trusted...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

TrickyB said:


> lol sounds like you dont want it to be true


lol, if you know how much that Sidious to$$er disgusts me, then you'll know I speak in complete, utter sarcasm


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

oh great.. so it was bollocks


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Was the car that went round the track the middlehursts car that was in the studio last week. 
And if so is Middlehursts car still totally standard, because that time on Wikipedia is amazing.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

maxxwaxx said:


> Was the car that went round the track the middlehursts car that was in the studio last week.
> And if so is Middlehursts car still totally standard, because that time on Wikipedia is amazing.


Don't they only race standard cars anyway? Obviously MM's car would've been run on the same hard suspension, fast gear changes settings as other cars with those options available.

It's also possible that since Nissan UK would have known that Middlehursts car would be used for the review & lap that they would've "optimised" it. Who knows...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Durzel said:


> It's also possible that since Nissan UK would have known that Middlehursts car would be used for the review & lap that they would've "optimised" it. Who knows...


People always said that TVR did this for any press cars, etc. Made sure they were always spot on (if not running slightly better than "normal" ones).


----------



## RedBeauty84ZX (Jun 27, 2007)

Can anyone verify who has seen the lap time that the wikipedia time is correct????


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

RedBeauty84ZX said:


> Can anyone verify who has seen the lap time that the wikipedia time is correct????




Someone give me the link


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Edited because the time might have been correct and GT-Racer is obviosly a bit stupid and/or didn't read the first post. I'll save him from a two week ban.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Daz said:


> People always said that TVR did this for any press cars, etc. Made sure they were always spot on (if not running slightly better than "normal" ones).


They probably had too - they wanted them to complete a whole lap.....


----------



## Z-Tune1001 (Jul 10, 2005)

it said 1.03 when i saw it, which obviously wasnt correct


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah, was 1:03:5. I think that was a play on R35.


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyone that professes interest in automotive matters should NEVER trust wikipedia


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> They probably had too - they wanted them to complete a whole lap.....


:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :runaway:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

The times stated on the net are rubbish. Stick a £5 in the charity pot thread and I can tell you the actual time!!


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

I would have thought all you guys would have been the first to break the news of the laptime, surely this is what the forum is all about.

You're acting like you don't want to know a football result before the highlights are shown on TV.

If you look at Wikipedia history you can find the time if you search carefully enough, and it looks like the GTR legend will be enhanced even further come Sunday evening!!!


----------



## Paul Clark (Apr 21, 2008)

Can someone post the time on sunday after the show as I'm stuck out in Kuwait and have no way of watching.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yes of course


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GTR_Cymru said:


> You're acting like you don't want to know a football result before the highlights are shown on TV.
> !


just shows how passisionette some of our members are

mook


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Just makes August the 5th even more exciting:clap:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

GTR_Cymru said:


> You're acting like you don't want to know a football result before the highlights are shown on TV.


That's EXACTLY what it's like for me. To be honest, I'm more interested in this lap time than I've been in the results of most football matches. Why would it be any different?


GTR_Cymru said:


> If you look at Wikipedia history you can find the time if you search carefully enough, and it looks like the GTR legend will be enhanced even further come Sunday evening!!!


Given that this thread was specifically created to prevent people from spoiling Sunday night's show for others, did it not occur to you that posting this might have a similar effect? Before you posted this, I didn't even know whether the GT-R did well or not. Your post suggests that it did really well. Thanks a lot for spoiling the surprise.  

Anyway, a few other threads have suggested that the Wikipedia entry is wrong, so I'm going to try and convince myself that I still don't know anything!


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

d'oh....i hadn't read GTR_Cymru's post until I saw it quoted here........on a more serious note, please can all of us in England remember not to post anything about the lap time until 10pm tomorrow in case top gear gets shown one hour later in Scotland like it was last week


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

axolotl said:


> d'oh....i hadn't read GTR_Cymru's post until I saw it quoted here........on a more serious note, please can all of us in England remember not to post anything about the lap time until 10pm tomorrow in case top gear gets shown one hour later in Scotland like it was last week


Sorry!  Now I feel guilty. However, I did think that might happen, which is why I put in the bit about people saying that the Wikipedia entry isn't accurate.

Can you believe that somebody has already sent me a PM telling me the Wikipedia time and asking me to confirm if it's accurate? :chairshot I hope it isn't, otherwise the surprise is spoiled for me!

Now somebody will probably post a message saying "I can confirm that the Wikipedia entry is 100% accurate". :chuckle: 

Also, thanks for thinking of us Scots, but Top Gear appears to be on at 8pm tomorrow again. It was "T in the Park" that caused the schedule to be changed last week.


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

Are we allowed to post where it came in the all time top 100 cars on the test track?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

MartinC said:


> Are we allowed to post where it came in the all time top 100 cars on the test track?


Are you being sarcastic? Didn't you read what I just posted? Don't you think that would give us a clue to both the time, and how well it did?


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

sorry mate, didn't read all 5 pages of the thread, I did say top 100 to put people off!!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

MartinC said:


> sorry mate, didn't read all 5 pages of the thread, I did say top 100 to put people off!!


Yes, that's a good point. It would have been funny (after I'd had 20 years to calm down) if you'd put "top 2"! :chuckle:

And remember, I don't know the time, so if it did come in the top 2 then that's just a coincidence!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

axolotl said:


> d'oh....i hadn't read GTR_Cymru's post until I saw it quoted here........on a more serious note, please can all of us in England remember not to post anything about the lap time until 10pm tomorrow in case top gear gets shown one hour later in Scotland like it was last week


To confirm what Supraman said, Topgear is listed as being on at 8pm on BBC2 Scotland.

Therefore, the "ban" on discussing the lap time will be lifted as soon as the time goes on Jeremy's board 



mook


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Where about's on his board though?


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Just seen the official lap time, its quicker than the star in a reasonably priced car driven by a blindfolded terry wogan.
can't wait to see the lap later though, roll on TG!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Why not lock this thread for a few hours ,and open it after TG has finished .Cant people wait a few more hours :chairshot


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

stealth said:


> Why not lock this thread for a few hours ,and open it after TG has finished .Cant people wait a few more hours :chairshot


seems like a good idea


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm just not going to look at this thread till tonight now. I haven't seen it yet and don't want to know early it'll ruin it.


----------

